
Poor Design Can Be Bad for Your Health - robg
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/2011/12/12/poor-design-can-be-bad-for-your-health/
======
GiraffeNecktie
Is that a class action lawsuit I smell or just a steaming cup of delicious
ramen noodles?

